# some damage / dent to left rear what sort of price to fix ? dorset area



## davver99 (Feb 20, 2017)

hi looking for some info on best way to remove this dent from whee arch the marks are just paint transfer and come off if anyone knows a rough price or anywhre in dorset area that is good

thanks


----------



## davver99 (Feb 20, 2017)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B48KM6-EaiPsTXZRNEQwQWhNRE1CZTlCN0doTmtJcl9rSkRj/view?usp=sharing


----------



## davver99 (Feb 20, 2017)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B48KM6-EaiPseWhfVDd5Z0QzQ0gwemxWaS04TnZOdmFOeWFv/view?usp=sharing


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

It’s probably something a smart repair could handle so £150 ish. 
Or if it’s a keeper use a body shop at about double that. 


Gonz.


----------



## davver99 (Feb 20, 2017)

great gonzo said:


> It's probably something a smart repair could handle so £150 ish.
> Or if it's a keeper use a body shop at about double that.
> 
> Gonz.


hi no just a lease car so aslong as it looks ok that is fine any idea where i should look or just get on google thanks


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I wouldn't fancy getting that fixed for £150. 

I'd also suspect the lease company will pull you up for a substandard repair.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I’ve had and seen plenty of smart repair done and I would be very confident that you would be pleased with the results. 
I can’t recommend anyone in your area but do your homework and get the best you can. 

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Looking at your other pic maybe a bit more involved but still well in a smart repair capabilities. 

Gonz.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

i had something very similar to that last year, smart repair cash in hand £100 so you should get a decent repair for £150. Mines a keeper and the repair is spot on, unless you know it had been touched you wouldn't know it was repaired!


----------

